# Dennis police officer honored



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Dennis police officer honored*










*DENNIS* - A Dennis police officer was honored Friday for helping pull a woman from water in 2005. Ofc. Nick Patsavos received the George L. Hanna Meritorious Conduct Award for his heroic actions in saving the life of a woman from the Bass River. 
Officer Patsavos was nominated for the actions he took when he had responded to the Bass River in the area of the Highbank Bridge for a report of a woman who had jumped into the river from the bridge. On arrival, Officer Patsavos entered the river, swam out to the woman and successfully brought her back to shore, all the while disregarding his own safety in the frigid, swiftly flowing water. 
The Hanna Awards recognize officers throughout Massachusetts for outstanding acts of bravery and courage and are the State's highest awards for bravery. The awards are given in honor of George L. Hanna, a Massachusetts State Police Trooper who was killed in the line of duty on February 26, 1983.


----------

